# OPI nailpolishes



## semantje (Jul 9, 2006)

just visited this site and wanted to order some polishes. they have so many colors so could someone recommend some colors?

thanks!

xoxo samantha


----------



## LilDee (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah, what type of colors are you looking for though? light pinks? hotpinks? red? neutrals? mauvy colors? because like you said, they have a ton of colors


----------



## semantje (Jul 9, 2006)

hmm i think naturals.. have to let my nails grow a little bit and i dont think bright colours will look nice on my nails now. thought the princess charming collection was pretty but still cant decide


----------



## LilDee (Jul 9, 2006)

The princess charming collection is really pretty!!

Here are some other ones that i have, you might like them too:

Frutti tutti tonga

(on the left)






Italian love affair






Cozu-melted in the Sun (from the mexico collection)






Skinny dip'n Lake Michigan


----------



## eric (Jul 9, 2006)

i really like Italian love affair .. how does it look on nails cuz i know some look really different from in the bottle???


----------



## LilDee (Jul 9, 2006)

yeah a lot look different from the bottle, like that "it's all greek to me" i showed u! haha

I'd have to say the Italian one looks pretty close to the picture. It's a frosted color, not a sheer, so after the two coats, it's pretty pink



but it's a light pink.. and a little more shiney in real life, I love it!


----------



## eric (Jul 9, 2006)

oh ok perfect.. thats what i was hoping to hear



thankss


----------



## junell (Jul 9, 2006)

Here's another idea: How about *I'm a princess, you're not*. It's a pinkish-pearl color but it's neutral and shimmery. I have a ton of OPI polishes but they're all bright as heck. I'm sure OPI will have something for your taste


----------



## eric (Jul 9, 2006)

junell.. what are some good bright ones you have???


----------



## junell (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW, let me go and get them....





I think my favorite is *I'm not really a waitress*. It's one of the most popular colors and looking at it in the bottle doesn't do it justice. It's a deep red shimmery color.

Then there's: *Kinky in Helsinky* which is a deep fushia color which also has a shimmer. If someone's looking for a bright red color, I would recommend: *Big apple red*. *Hungary for my honey* is an orangish-bronze with a gold shimmer. *Senorita rose-alita* is a pretty rose color with a golden shimmer. I think these are my favorite colors. I'm always on the hunt for a good OPI sale!


----------



## eric (Jul 9, 2006)

ooooh the rose one sounds nice



.. i love all the names hahaha thats too funny


----------



## junell (Jul 9, 2006)

I KNOW!!! OPI does have some unique names!


----------



## eric (Jul 9, 2006)

do you have any suggestions on like a bright/hot pink????


----------



## spazbaby (Jul 9, 2006)

My absolute favorite is Hawaiian Orchid.

I think Jessica Simpson wears Tutti Frutti Tonga, a very light pearly pink.

For hot pink I would suggest La Paz-itively Hot.

And for true red I suggest OPI Red.


----------



## eric (Jul 9, 2006)

ok thankss..



i think ive seen that hot pink one before.. wow was it bright!!!! does anyone know if its really that bright on ur nails???

ps- sorry for kinda takin over this thread , im just lookin for a good color to get when i go to the salon next week


----------



## junell (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, I really don't have any bright pink colors. Most of mine are a little darker because I think it looks better with my skin tone. The brightest ones I have are Senorita rose-alita and Blushingham Palace. I have seen some pretty colors but I don't recall the names. Sorry


----------



## spazbaby (Jul 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eric* ok thankss..



i think ive seen that hot pink one before.. wow was it bright!!!! does anyone know if its really that bright on ur nails???
ps- sorry for kinda takin over this thread , im just lookin for a good color to get when i go to the salon next week





It's bright. It's not neon like in the '80s but it is definitely bright.


----------



## eric (Jul 9, 2006)

its okk.. i did hear about this one by nicole by OPI?? i think thats right but im not sure?? its like another branch of OPI but its really bright and shiny colors? anyone heard of it??? apparently they have this one color called "pink about it" and its rreally hot pink almost neon??? anyone heard of/seen it???

ps- do you know of any like really bright 80's neon ones then?? hehe i think that would be funny to get


----------



## LilDee (Jul 9, 2006)

Here's pink about it by opi






We had it in Nailtech school!!

I totally forgot about the bright nicole colors we used there!

Dutch Tulips is pretty bright too.. i'll try and find a picture..

OPI also has their new brights collection.. but when i went to look at them they didn't have any extremey bright pinks.. they did have orange, green and yellow though





edit:

here is dutch tulips


----------



## eric (Jul 10, 2006)

hahah wow.. thaats what im lookin for



.. they look almost exactly the same.. do these look like that on ur nails do you know??? and do you know the differences between the two???


----------



## LilDee (Jul 10, 2006)

I think the nicole one had a little more shimmer to it.. if i remember correctly the Dutch Tulips did have the full and bright coverage.. but a less shimmer.. and as some may know i asolutely love shimmer


----------



## eric (Jul 10, 2006)

hahah well then pink about it, it is!!!!





do you know of any other crazy bright, even neon ones???


----------



## semantje (Jul 10, 2006)

thanks for the info! i even try one of the brights i think


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 11, 2006)

the most famous nail color in the world, according to about.com, is OPI's I'm Not Really A Waitress, a classic red.


----------



## Quiana (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry I am a little late in the game but I LOVE OPI! The new Designer Series has some awesome neutrals and pinks with a hint of shimmer...loving them...


----------



## eric (Jul 11, 2006)

does anyone know of any other crazy bright, even neon pinkss???


----------



## Quiana (Jul 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eric* does anyone know of any other crazy bright, even neon pinkss??? I saw some the last time I was in Sally Beauty Supply. I think the brand name was Nina or something. They had neon pinks, oranges, greens...


----------



## semantje (Jul 11, 2006)

i always likes it but they cost like $15.00 here dont wanna pay that for a nailpolish.. but then i found this site!! and i was like....


----------



## Becka (Jul 12, 2006)

i have "all that razz-berry" at home, not neon but its a really nice bright pink!


----------



## dlb04 (Jul 14, 2006)

Peru-B-Ruby is a nice bright pink red color.


----------



## Amandine (Aug 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eric* does anyone know of any other crazy bright, even neon pinkss??? There's a collection called Brights by OPI that you might like.
My favorite bright pink is Strawberry Margarita. It's super bright pink. If you want a darker bright pink (electric magenta) there's Yellin for Watermelon. Both of them are creme formulas.

Since summer is almost over I've been going through a full rotation of bright pinks and those were the last two that I wore.


----------



## ivette (Aug 9, 2006)

Opi has alot of nice colors. for summer, i think that the light to medium shades of pinks and reds r nice.

and i love the names


----------



## cottoncandy (Aug 9, 2006)

my faves are my chihuaua bites and strawberry margharita.


----------



## kaeisme (Aug 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eric* does anyone know of any other crazy bright, even neon pinkss??? La Paz-itively Hot is one of the brightest pinks I have seen..I love it on my toes...





Originally Posted by *semantje* hmm i think naturals.. have to let my nails grow a little bit and i dont think bright colours will look nice on my nails now. thought the princess charming collection was pretty but still cant decide Dulce de Leche is a pretty neutral color..


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eric* i really like Italian love affair .. how does it look on nails cuz i know some look really different from in the bottle??? I love the Italian Love Affair.... I use all the time... Is very settle and delicateâ€¦


----------



## SierraWren (Aug 10, 2006)

I've only ever had one, "Thank God I'm not a Waitress." Someone gave it to me...don't think I would have chosen this color myself...but grew to really like it


----------



## circe221 (Aug 10, 2006)

My 2 faves are Skinny Dip'n in Lake Michigan and Dulce de Leche. Both are neutral/nude shades. I always get them when I get pedis.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 10, 2006)

OMG! They have SO many great colors! I haven't used a lot in a while, but they're all nice!


----------



## airkisses (Aug 10, 2006)

I just ordered:

Privacy Please - pale pink

Double Decker Red - a true red

Lincoln Park after Dark - a deep purple almost black

Strawberry Margerita - bright pink

and top coat and base coat

I hope they're nice.


----------



## semantje (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *airkisses* I just orderedrivacy Please - pale pink

Double Decker Red - a true red

Lincoln Park after Dark - a deep purple almost black

Strawberry Margerita - bright pink

and top coat and base coat

I hope they're nice.

let us know when they arrive


----------

